# Your Top 10 "Must See" Movies



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

What are the top 10 movies you've watched that you think everyone else should see?


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Passion of the Christ
Braveheart
The Princess Bride
Lord of the Rings
Memento
Inception
Good Will Hunting
Running Scared (Paul Walker)
A Beautiful Mind
The Music Man


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Kathy Kane said:


> Passion of the Christ
> Braveheart
> The Princess Bride
> Lord of the Rings
> ...


Thanks! We have really similiar tastes - the ones I highlighted are some of my favourites, too 

Is the Passion of the Christ any good? I've heard both really positive and negative reviews about it, I'm not a Christian though so don't know if I'll "get" it or not


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Belladonne said:


> Thanks! We have really similiar tastes - the ones I highlighted are some of my favourites, too
> 
> Is the Passion of the Christ any good? I've heard both really positive and negative reviews about it, I'm not a Christian though so don't know if I'll "get" it or not


I am a Christian so I can't speak to a non-Christian experience. Though, I know they went to a lot of trouble in making sure the movie didn't come off like a low-budget home-made local church film. They tried to make it authentic so it appealed to adults. And they spent quite a bit of money on it so the film has a good aesthetic. I think it's an amazing movie.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

V for Vendetta.
Mr. Nobody.
Scott Pilgrim Vs the World
Catch me If You Can
The Wolf Of Wallstreet
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Hairspray(seriously this movie was gold)
Up
Monsters Inc
Charlie And the Chocolate Factory

I know my movies aren't "indie" but you can't tell me these were not all fantastic.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

There is a difference between movies that are my personal favorites and movies I think everyone should see. My favorite movie didn't even make the list XD. These are the movies, however, that everyone should see at some point in their lives to benefit themselves.
(in no particular order):

*Lord of the Rings
Schindler's List
Dead Poets Society
Fiddler on the Roof
The Sound of Music
Star Wars (Originals)
Forrest Gump
The Princess Bride
The Wizard of Oz
Ben-Hur
*
Wow. This was difficult. There were at least four others that I didn't want to get rid of, but the rule was ten movies, so...


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dogville
Enter the Void
Avalon (sci-fi)
Equilibrium
Requiem for a Dream
Clockwork Orange
Mouth to mouth
Festen
Antichrist
Cidade de Deus (city of god)

Are these movies really beautiful and fun to watch? No, not really; but they are movies worth seeing if you want more than amusement.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind
Requiem for a dream
One flew over a cuckoos nest
Love me if you dare
Stand by me
Schindler list
High fidelity 
Sound of Music
Tootsie
Wag the Dog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

1. Inception
2. Fight Club
3. Star Wars (Original Trilogy Only)
4. Princess Bride
5. You've Got Mail
6. The Prestige
7. The Sound of Music
8. Lord of the Rings/The Hobbit
9. Amelie
10. Life is Beautiful


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

No order:

The Hobbit
Pacific Rim
District 9
Red Dragon (Better than Silence of the Lambs in my opinion)
Moon
UP
The Descent
The Fly
Blade Runner
Sherlock Jr. (1924)

The list is a bit biased but they are all good, though I can say the horror suggestions are subjective. I dislike the genre but admit some of them are revolutionary or very well made.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Kathy Kane said:


> I am a Christian so I can't speak to a non-Christian experience. Though, I know they went to a lot of trouble in making sure the movie didn't come off like a low-budget home-made local church film. *They tried to make it authentic so it appealed to adults.* And they spent quite a bit of money on it so the film has a good aesthetic. I think it's an amazing movie.


Ah OK! Might see it then, thanks  I'm currently deciding my religion/set of beliefs so didn't want to get a historically inaccurate idea of the Resurrection from the movie lol.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Kazoo said:


> V for Vendetta.
> Mr. Nobody.
> Scott Pilgrim Vs the World
> Catch me If You Can
> ...


I don't watch many "indie" movies TBH  Loved most of those, haven't watched a few though


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Kavik said:


> No order:
> 
> The Hobbit
> Pacific Rim
> ...


Oooh good choices! Do you mean the first Hobbit movie or the second, btw?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

dr Strangelove
the Manchurian candidate -original 
failsafe
waking life
team America world police
god bless America
watermelon man
I was a teenage INTJ
night of the living introverts
when INTJ's attack [originally on fox network]
o.k. so the last 3 do not exist but they would make great movies


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

V for Vendetta
In Time (Justin Timberlake)
Good Will Hunting
Looper
Source code
Dead Poets' Society
District 9
Vanilla Sky
Office Space
Doctor Zhivago


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

With a focus on movies that contain important life lessons that are _mostly_ suitable for most all age groups, at some point really are "must see", sooner the better.

Dumbo
Mary Poppins
The Karate Kid
Star Wars
The Wizard of Oz
The Breakfast Club
Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs
Blade Runner
Grease
The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Belladonne said:


> Oooh good choices! Do you mean the first Hobbit movie or the second, btw?


The movies as a whole, including the third when it comes out. It's fascinating how, unlike Lotr, the hobbit is one book in 3 movies. It's the closest to a movie in novel form you can get since they can cover all arcs in the book and I think its revolutionary in that way. And it improves on the LotR style since it's the same director and a lot of the same crew from LotR.

Kind of out there but it just came on TV and I remembered *The Iron Giant* is a movie I always recommend everyone sees at least once.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

1. V for vendetta
2. The departed
3. War of the worlds 
4. World war z
5. Equilibrium 
6. I am ledgend
7. Sherlock Holmes (both with Downey jr!)
8. Harry potter (all 8, but most of all 4-8)
9. Inception
10. Pan's Labyrinth (or is that the English title?) 


I love some of the other suggestions though; like Amelie, the sound of music and dead poets society. 

As one might see in my list: love sci-fi and zombie stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using TapaTalk


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Blue Velvet 
There Will Be Blood 
Dogtooth 
Hoop Dreams 
2001: A Space Odyssey 
Slacker 
Fantastic Mr. Fox 
Into the Abyss 
Deliverance 
Brokeback Mountain


----------



## hanzer (Mar 20, 2014)

*Ten films I found to be amusing, clever or unique in some way.*

2001: A Space Odyssey
Planet of the Apes (1968)
Altered States
The Ninth Gate
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo
Napoleon Dynamite
Clerks
Raising Arizona
Tank Girl
Fight Club


----------



## phosie (May 6, 2014)

(i can't think of 10 off the top of my head. also, i'll try to skip being predictable and putting the x-men movies at the top.)

the LOTR trilogy
the harry potter films
waiting for guffman
10 things i hate about you
joss whedon's much ado about nothing
winter soldier (i'm sorry i know this just came out but it was amazing)
frozen (ditto above)
...the x-men movies. (come on, i only said i wouldn't put them at the TOP)


----------



## CountessAlyssa (Apr 3, 2014)

Interview with the Vampire
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Zodiac
Moulin Rouge
Into the Wild
Gladiator
Underworld Trilogy
American Psycho
Wanted
The Prestige

no particular order.. except IWTV.. always first.


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

I don't know if they're 'must see', but these are some of my favourites:

Midnight In Paris
Shame
A Clockwork Orange
LOTR/The Hobbit series
Harry Potter series
Marie Antoinette
Clerks 2
The Dark Knight Rises
The Woman In Black
28 Days Later


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Patrick_1 said:


> I don't know if they're 'must see'[...]r


Going by the majority of posts in this thread I'd say subjectivity has a great deal to answer for. Such youth. >_> *wanders off*.


----------



## Class (May 1, 2013)

Call me odd but I'd say my must see are more older and some are even silents. Some might be hard to get into especially the silents/D.W. Griffith, but I believe all these have their merits with: history of film, a story/message to an audience that has been lost over the years because many disregard older movies, and probably a few other merits that I can't think of the moment or its been a while since I've seen them. I could probably list many more, but here are a few of mine I'd recommend seeing. * = silents

The Great Dictator
Shichinin no samurai (The Seven Samurai)
Ladri di biciclette (The Bicycle Thief) *
The General *
Birth Of A Nation and its sequel Intolerance: Love's Struggle Throughout the Ages *
Gunga Din
Captains Courageous
Birdman of Alcatraz
City Lights *
Sergeant York
Bronenosets Potyomkin (Battleship Potemkin) *
The Kid *


----------



## SneazyMyartin14 (Apr 28, 2014)

Back to The Future(My favourite film :tongue
Good Will Hunting(I'm fascinated by geniuses, even fictional)
The Truman Show(My favourite philosophical film)
Terminator 2(IMO the best action movie ever)
Forrest Gump(This one has one of the most powerful messages you can find in any film)
The Lion King/Toy Story(I can't make up my mind on which one is better :tongue
Star Wars(Greatest Sci-fi Trilogy IMO)
American History X(On the same level as Forest Gump in terms of a powerful message but on the opposite end of the spectrum)
American Beauty
Stand By Me

Honorable Mentions:
- Warrior
- A Beautiful Mind
- Finding Nemo
- Shutter Island
- The Aviator
- The Butterfly Effect


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
The Truman Show
Batman Begins
Forest Gump
Equillibrium
Serenity
Memento
The Bourne Identity
Ghostbusters
Gladiator(?)


----------



## FallingSlowly (Jul 1, 2013)

Only 10? Tricky...



The Fall
American Psycho
Requiem for a Dream
Inception
Memento
The Prestige
Dark Knight Trilogy (TDKR, Batman Begins, TDK - in that order, and I know I'm pretty alone with thinking The Dark Knight is the weakest of the three. And yes, I have a thing for Christopher Nolan movies, as you probably can tell, although I didn't care too much about Insomnia)
Lord of the Rings Trilogy, but NOT The Hobbit (I thought The Desolation of Smaug was the biggest snoozefest ever)
The Shawshank Redemption
The Thin Red Line (and almost everything else by Terrence Malick, but I'll keep it brief)

Honourable mentions:


Equilibrium
A Beautiful Mind
The Pianist
The Road (2009)
The Deer Hunter


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

angus thongs and perfect snogging
the lover
romeo + juliet
Clueless
driving in cars with boys
dazed and confused
the devil's advocate 
freaky friday
pocahontas
mulan


----------



## Kaylee (Jan 2, 2012)

Fight Club 

Gravity 

Memento 

American Beauty 

Moonrise Kingdom 

Only Lovers Left Alive 

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 

We Need to Talk About Kevin 

Inception 

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Squeeze
187
Sleepers
The Breakfast Club
Kids
Belly
American History X
Malcolm X
Long Walk To Freedom
Hotel Rwanda
Lumumba
Amistad
District 9
Dirty Pretty Things
Bicentennial Man
Jumanji
Hook
Star Wars series (3-6 mostly)
Rebound (Don Cheadle)
A Lesson Before Dying
Colors
Sleeping Beauty
Wizard of Oz
Oz the Great and Powerful
World War Z
Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1978)
Back To The Future trilogy
The Time Machine
The Butterfly Effect
Forest Gump
School Ties
Freedom Writers
Dangerous Minds
He Got Game
Glory (Denzel Washington)
Fallen
Village of the Damned (1995 remake)
Rosewood
The Good Son
Body Snatchers (1993)
Stephen King's It
Nightmare On Elm Street series (especially #3)
Sleepaway Camp series
Jeepers Creepers 1 + 2
Thinner
The Faculty
The Invasion
Disturbing Behavior
Friday the 13th series
Dawn of the Dead remake
Child's Play (original trilogy)
Titanic
Terminator 1+ 2 (3 and 4 were all right)
Dead Presidents
Juice 
Poetic Justice
Planet of the Apes (original series and latest remake)
Light It Up
28 Days Later
Sister Act 1 +2
O 
Ghost Dog
Mo`Betta Blues
Higher Learning
Man of Steel
The Amazing Spiderman
Dark Knight trilogy
Paid In Full
Scarface
Goodfellas
Roots
Queen
Losing Isaiah
etc.


----------



## Belladonne (Mar 22, 2014)

Ubuntu said:


> Squeeze
> 187
> Sleepers
> The Breakfast Club
> ...












Thanks


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Not by any order

The Three Flavoured Cornetto Trilogy (Shaun of the Dead, Hot Fuzz and The World's End)
The Dune
Showgirls (so bad it's good factor)
Dracula
The Dark Knight
Grave of Fireflies
Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

I have to go by decade. I'll combine 60's 70's since I've only seen a small percentage of them compared to other decades.

60's/70's
10) Cool Hand Luke
9) The Sting - I like the Newman/Redford movies
8) All the President's Men - 
7) Kramer vs Kramer - Dustin Hoffman before he got full of himself
6) Barry Lyndon - A bit slow but totally legit costuming and my favorite period piece.
5) MP & Holy Grail
4) Star Wars
3) A Clockwork Orange
2) One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
1) 2001: A Space Odyssey

80's
10 Who Framed Roger Rabbit - More of a "pretty" movie
9) Ferris Bueller's Day Off
8) Explorers - Not a great movie but it got me into fantasy movies
7) Ghostbusters
6) Amadeus
5) Raiders of the Lost Ark - Best action movie of all time
4) Back to the Future
3) Rain Man - 
2) Empire Strikes Back
1) The Shining - My mind was blown when I read what it was really about.

90's (1999 and 2000 were the two best movie years ever IMO)
10) Election - A lot great black humor movies came out around this time
9) Rushmore - See above
8) Unforgiven
7) The Sixth Sense 
6) The Fifth Element 
5) The Matrix
4) Pulp Fiction
3) Shawshank
2) Good Will Hunting
1) Magnolia

2000's
10) Amelie
9) Bourne I-Trilogy
8) Road to Perdition
7) A Mighty Wind - All of these movies are great, but I thought this was the best. I bought the soundtrack
6) Sin City
5) Pan's Labyrinth - I've never seen such a brutally violent fantasy movie. It's totally unique.
4) Hellboy - My favorite comic book movie. Thought it caught the perfect tone.
3) There Will Be Blood - Daniel Day Lewis is my favorite actor. I'd watch him brush his teeth.
2) The Prestige
1) Lost in Translation


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

In no particular order

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Shawshank
3. LOTR: TFOTR
4. LOTR: TT
5. LOTR: TROTK
6. Red Dragon
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. 12 Monkeys
9. Goodfellas
10. Schindler's List




Honorable Mentions: Pulp Fiction, Django Unchained, V for Vendetta, Schindler's List, The Shining



Kavik said:


> The movies as a whole, including the third when it comes out. It's fascinating how, unlike Lotr, the hobbit is one book in 3 movies. It's the closest to a movie in novel form you can get since they can cover all arcs in the book and I think its revolutionary in that way.* And it improves on the LotR style since it's the same director and a lot of the same crew from LotR.*


I think it's subjective preference, but anyway, I'm going to have to disagree. I liked the two hobbit movies as a whole, but my enjoyment of the prequels were _in spite of, _not _because _of their cartoony style. In some of the fight scenes, I feel like I'm watching an anime or videogame. I _much_ prefer the (somewhat) realistic fighting shown in the LOTR fights. 











After watching the part with the barrels....I was just thinking to myself "come on..."



I also think the first three LOTR movies had better cinematography, and overall I just liked the darker feel of them.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

runnerveran said:


> I think it's subjective preference, but anyway, I'm going to have to disagree. I liked the two hobbit movies as a whole, but my enjoyment of the prequels were _in spite of, _not _because _of their cartoony style. In some of the fight scenes, I feel like I'm watching an anime or videogame. I _much_ prefer the (somewhat) realistic fighting shown in the LOTR fights.
> 
> 
> After watching the part with the barrels....I was just thinking to myself "come on..."
> ...


I thought they went a little overkill with the landscape shots in LotR though it was meant to present a wide scope for the enormity of the story. It was more an epic while The Hobbit is approached like an old fairy tale. Though some parts are out there like the barrel scene, the movie is aware of what it's doing so I think it comes off in good taste. I get the feeling the final film will be filled with rip your heart out scenes. I love LotR too, but dwarves are just awesome. :tongue:

Though I'll admit LotR has a superior soundtrack.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

1) Phantom of the Paradise
2) The 39 Steps
3) The Royal Tennenbaums
4) Highlander
5) Scarface
6) Inglorious Basterds
7) Reservoir Dogs
8) Kill Bill (Vol. 1 & 2)
9) Bullitt
10) Sweet Smell of Success


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Not in order of importance, all are treasured. 

1. Boondock Saints
2. Ten things I hate about you * 
3. Viewaskew Universe, Kevin Smith in general <3 
4. Suicide Kings
5. Waitress The script is excellent, indie film.
6. Wristcutters a love story.
7. The Hulk with Edward &Liv *
8. Die Hard 1 2 34 / Fight Club
9. Silver Linings playbook

10. Kiss me Kate (musical taming of the shrew, play or movie
11. Midnight in Paris /Everyone says I love you 
12. Cry baby
13. Salt
14. The long kiss goodnight/ Cut throat island 
15. Beetlejuice
16. The bachelorette, witty, started as a play- Lizzy Caplan, Kirsten dunst
17. Curdled 
18 The Expendables
19. Clueless
20. Marvel- Not spiderman. 
21. Red
22. Green Hornet
23. Midsummer nights dream with Michelle Pfieffer
24. Twelth night with Helena Bonham Carter
25. Witches of Eastwick
26. Taming of the shrew. 
27. Anything with Sherlock Holmes
28. Daydream Nation
29. Con Air
For a stupid comedy with sharp dialogue, I love Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas and dumb and dumberer. }

Film noir, erotic thrillers, action, macabre, horror or decent Indie. 

I will watch anything featuring or by:

John Malkovich
Kevin Smith
Johnny Depp
Robert Downey Jr. 
Christopher Walken
Dennis Leary
Kevin Spacey 
Helena Bonham Carter
Tim Burton
Tarantino
David Lynch

* represents chick films that don't make me want to drink hemlock to escape.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Gladiator
Enter the void
Schindler's list
Mississippi burning 
The Thing (1982)
Sunshine (1999)
Shawshank redemption 
Green mile
Cloud atlas
Before sunrise


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

Inception
Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back
Shawshank Redemption
The Usual Suspects
Snatch
Clerks
Good Will Hunting
Fight Club
District 9
Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade

Seven
Jacob's Ladder
Dead Poets Society
Waking Life
Children of Men
A Scanner Darkly
Trainspotting
American History X
October Sky
Blade Runner
A Beautiful Mind
Flatliners
Blues Brothers
Pulp Fiction
Reservoir Dogs
Saving Private Ryan
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
The Departed
Blood Diamond
Dogma


----------

